# How you can help!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A lot of these organizations could use Volunteers and foster homes.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> A lot of these organizations could use Volunteers and foster homes.


Yeah for sure! Hoping that this thread will spread the cause!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I want to personally thank one of our members, Peri29 who devotes a tremendous amount of time, effort, blood, sweat and tears to help rescue dogs and send them to various rescue shelters around the world! Marla has been a fantastic addition to the family thanks to Peri29. Add Golden Bond Rescue out of Oregon to your list too.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Just wanted to add that In WA state Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue has dissolved, replaced by Golden Bond Rescue in Oregon. They are a great group of dedicated folks saving the lives of
precious beautiful Goldens out of China!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

JDandBigAm said:


> I want to personally thank one of our members, Peri29 who devotes a tremendous amount of time, effort, blood, sweat and tears to help rescue dogs and send them to various rescue shelters around the world! Marla has been a fantastic addition to the family thanks to Peri29. Add Golden Bond Rescue out of Oregon to your list too.


Thank you Peri29! . I will add Golden Bond Rescue to the list right now!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

JDandBigAm said:


> Just wanted to add that In WA state Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue has dissolved, replaced by Golden Bond Rescue in Oregon. They are a great group of dedicated folks saving the lives of precious beautiful Goldens out of China!


Thank you for letting us know! I am still going to leave the link since it lists many other rescues, but I will write a note underneath the link stating that so people know! Golden Bond Rescue seems amazing! Its great that they are getting involved and saving animals from China! I know other rescues are starting to do this as well and I hope this allows many dogs to get saved!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

The Golden Retriever Foundation, the AKC Canine Health Foundation, and the Morris Animal Foundation do a tremendous amount of research on canine health issues - particularly cancer.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> The Golden Retriever Foundation, the AKC Canine Health Foundation, and the Morris Animal Foundation do a tremendous amount of research on canine health issues - particularly cancer.


I will add them to the list!


----------

